# Self Sufficiency/Living off the Land or Off the Grid > Cooking, Food Storage, & Preserving >  Peanut butter

## SemperFi

what is the average life of a jar of peanut but , I believe its long lasting stuff , good amounts of calories and protein , Im thinking of buying the large jars

----------


## natertot

I'm not sure exactly. Before I had kids, there was a small jar in the pantry I forgot about. Found it three years after the "best by" date and it seemed fine. I took a bite and it didn't seem bad. I threw it away for safety sake after one bite. I geuss paranoia set in!

----------


## crashdive123

We use peanut butter as part of our long term food stores.  It is also part of our regular diet.  I'm not sure what the "best if used by date" is for the different brands, but believe it is about 18 months.  I've used peanut butter that was one year past that date and it was fine.

----------


## BENESSE

If not sure, use the smell test. PB tends to get rancid eventually, and those rancid oils are extremely harmful to your system.
Same goes for nuts or any food that's susceptible to rancidity.

----------


## Rick

Actually, rancid isn't harmful. It smells god awful and it probably doesn't taste good but when a food goes rancid it simply oxidizes. Aged cheese is a "rancid" food. Vitamins can certainly fall victim to rancidity as well.

From the Petter Pan Peanut Butter's web site: 

"What is the shelf life of Peter Pan Peanut Butter?"

"This varies slightly depending on the actual product. Creamy and Crunchy  varieties of Peter Pan Peanut Butter have a recommended shelf life that  is 18 months from the date of manufacture. Beyond this date, the  product does not spoil, but may develop off-flavors due to age. The end  of the recommended shelf life is noted by the "Best By" date stamped on  the jar."

http://www.peterpanpb.com/frequently...ions.jsp#faq10

----------


## AVENGED

Peanut Butter Has A Shelf Life? I Figured After The Bombs Drop And The Zombies Attack That, Twinkies And Cockroaches Would Still Survive

----------


## Rick

They had better drop the bomb quickly then cause Crash is on the trail of the cockroaches. 

"Have sprayer. Will Travel."

----------


## crashdive123

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Rick

Oh, man. If you see one or two bears you just know there are probably hundreds that you can't see. I'll bet if you pulled out the fridge they would scatter everywhere. (shiver!!!!!!!)

----------


## crashdive123

From peanut butter to roaches to bears.....only on WSF.

----------


## Rick

And within 10 posts. That may be a new record.

----------


## AVENGED

Bear-Evil.jpgWell, I've Never Actually Seen A Roach.  We Have These Here Though

----------


## crashdive123

Sorry.  Not licensed in your state. {{{said while hiding under bed}}}

----------


## BENESSE

> Actually, rancid isn't harmful. It smells god awful and it probably doesn't taste good but when a food goes rancid it simply oxidizes. Aged cheese is a "rancid" food. Vitamins can certainly fall victim to rancidity as well.


Here's the main reason why one of many credible sources believe rancid oil (by itself and in food) is harmful:

"Rancid oil forms harmful free radicals in the body, which are known to cause cellular damage and have been associated with diabetes,  Alzheimer's disease and other conditions. Rancid oils can also cause  digestive distress and deplete the body of vitamins B and E. In his book  "8 Weeks to Optimum Health", Dr. Andrew Weil says rancid oil can also  cause damage to DNA, accelerate aging, promote tissue degeneration and  foster cancer development."
http://www.livestrong.com/article/44...#ixzz1ZlSiPugT

----------


## Rick

Okay, okay. I thought you were talking about food poisoning. If you want to get all sciency on me then I'll just take my aged cheese and be on my way.

----------


## BENESSE

People have been known to get sick after eating rancid food (digestive distress) but no deaths have been reported so far. Given the choice, I'd stay away from it--it's just not worth the risk.

----------


## Rick

Oh sure. You're stocked up on goose pattee while we mere mortals have to munch on rancid peanut butter. Oh, the humanity.

----------


## SARKY

So rancid peanut butter is a good thing to trade to a neighbor you hate?

----------


## BENESSE

It's a s good a trade as cigarettes.

----------


## BENESSE

> And within 10 posts. That may be a new record.


That's why you & Crash are the highly decorated F.A.R.T.s 
Watch and learn, the rest of you!

----------


## natertot

> That's why you & Crash are the highly decorated F.A.R.T.s 
> Watch and learn, the rest of you!


 :Smartass:  I got my pen and paper ready, taking notes!

----------


## crashdive123

> I got my pen and paper ready, taking notes!


We'll get to learning you the good stuff after a nap.

----------


## kyratshooter

> Here's the main reason why one of many credible sources believe rancid oil (by itself and in food) is harmful:
> 
> "Rancid oil forms harmful free radicals in the body, which are known to cause cellular damage and have been associated with diabetes,  Alzheimer's disease and other conditions. Rancid oils can also cause  digestive distress and deplete the body of vitamins B and E. In his book  "8 Weeks to Optimum Health", Dr. Andrew Weil says rancid oil can also  cause damage to DNA, accelerate aging, promote tissue degeneration and  foster cancer development."
> http://www.livestrong.com/article/44...#ixzz1ZlSiPugT


There comes a time when one simply does not give a crap!  If it is food you eat it.

Until one reaches that point they are not in a survival situation, they are just inconvenienced.

Staying alive until tomorrow is the goal, cancer twenty years down the road is not an issue, you will probably not live that long anyway.

----------


## mouse111111

Excellent point.

----------


## BENESSE

Since apparently it hasn't, it SHOULD go without saying that in a true survival situation all bets are off when it comes to food. _Of course_, you're not gonna worry about cancer down the road if you're trying to make it through another day. When there's nothing left but mouse turds, rancid PB will look like a five star delicacy.

----------


## Rick

Mouse turds. Ummmm. No. Not without mousturd. (I slay myself. I really do)

----------


## mouse111111

What did you say about me!

----------


## Rick

Yeah, Benesse. What'd you call him?

----------


## wareagle69

2 foods that have been long term on my shelves, peanut butter and beans, most bp lasts about 2 or 3 yrs on my shelf before i eat it, i usually wait for a sale, like 2 bucks for a 1kg (2.2lb) jar then purchase about 30 ata time, love the look i get at checkout.
same with beans-have had some on the shelf now for about 8 yrs, and rice close to the same time

----------


## Rick

Does the oil separate out of the PB over that length of time? Even if it does you should be able to stir it up but I was just wondering.

----------


## crashdive123

Rick - one of the brands of PB I get is the Smuckers All Natural.  The oil is separated when you buy it.  Just stir it up (made easier with 30 seconds in the microwave) and it's ready.

----------


## Rick

Odd. I've never seen that. I've had the oil separate on those little one use packs (and leak all over the place, too). But I've never seen it in the jar. Cool. Thanks for the heads up.

----------


## SemperFi

well that was the reason I started this thread , foods like peanut butter have a really long shelf life and have tons of protien and calories to keep you going, beans the same and rice , I have lots of all three as well!

----------


## islander

You can now buy powdered peanut butter at  most stores like costco/ wallyworld etc.. I do believe the shelf life is about 25 yrs.

----------


## Rick

Calories, I don't need. Protein and long shelf life a little more. By the way, if you store a lot of beans you might want to store a lot of Beano. 

"For we shall know them by their smell."

----------


## crashdive123

Took a few quick pics.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

My favorite part - No sugar (not that I'm opposed to sugar - just think it tastes better without it)

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## canid

i get adams often and it has the same tendency, as will all oily nut butters without binders/emulsifiers added to prevent it.

----------


## Rick

I didn't know powdered peanut butter existed. Thanks. I did a search and found a test between three brands. Trader Joe's won on taste test and is cheaper. We have a Trader Joes here so I have to find some.

----------


## Sparky93

Now if they just sold powdered jam and powdered bread (I guess you could just say flour is powdered bread) and you would have a complete meel. Powdered peanut butter, jam, milk, and bread.....

----------


## canid

don't forget the powdered water to hydrate it.

----------


## Sparky93

> don't forget the powdered water to hydrate it.


lol.........

----------


## crashdive123

> lol.........


You laugh.......

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Rick

You can sure tell who's prepared around here and who isn't. 

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Winnie

> You can sure tell who's prepared around here and who isn't. 
> 
> Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.


Oh I like those, I'd add a few drops Angostura Bitters too. Nothing like a Pink Gin, what? :Laugh:

----------


## Rick

We had a couple of cases of those on the F.A.R.T. boat. I'd hate to think what might have happened if they got wet.

----------

